# General > Farming & Crofting >  Tups for Sale

## Kevin Milkins

1 x pedigree Castlemilk Moorit Tup sale. Good percentage of female offspring, 3 year old.
1 x Southdown cross for sale, big lad. 2 year old.
4 of this years Southdown cross Tups for sale. bony looking lads.
7 one year old females in good shape and ready for breeding.


 PM or phone 07777634006

----------


## Kevin Milkins

7 glimmers and Castlemilk tup sold.

----------


## Kevin Milkins

Southdown X Tup sold.

----------

